# Players needed for Star Wars Saga in Nashville, TN



## Randolpho (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm attempting to organize a game group to play Star Wars Saga Edition on Saturday evenings in the south-east Nashville area (near La Vergne, TN). Please PM me or post here if you're interested.

The campaign is a Rebellion-era alternate timeline that destroys most of the EU continuity, leaving wide open possibilities. More information may be obtained on the campaign wiki


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 12, 2007)

Are there no ENWorlders in the Nashville area?


----------

